# Wireless Router für Heimnetzwerk



## godi (30 März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich brauche einen neuen Wireless Router für mein kleines Heimnetzwerk.
Momentan habe ich einen D-Link DI-624+ im Einsatz der allerdings so wie es scheint bald nicht mehr will.
D Link: http://www.dlink.de/?go=jN7uAYLx/oI...7kP98f8p8Nqtn7zs6VHqqnHtB84oIFNzh1aTkJksQsO8=

Da es schon der zweite D-Link Router ist der den Dienst verweigert und auch bei beiden manchmal die Wlanverbindung abgerissen ist (obwohl der Router gleich im Nachbarzimmer steht) möchte ich gerne einen anderen einsetzen.

Der Funktionsumfang genügt wenn er so ist wie bei dem D-Link.
Vielleicht noch beim Wlan Verschlüsselungsart WPA2 und das er IEEE 802.11n unterstützt.

Welche hab ihr im Einsatz? bzw welche könnt ihr mir Empfehlen?


godi


----------



## o.s.t. (30 März 2008)

da gibts eigentlich nur einen: DEN state of the art Breitband-WLAN-Router Linksys WRT54G(L) Bewährt around the world. in der L-Version mit alternativer Firmware (siehe Wikipedia-Link) betreibbar, lässt dann funktionell keine Wünsche offen.
Schon älteres Modell, aber sehr bewährt und gute Modellpflege durch den Hersteller. (siehe auch Wiki)
habe selbst mehrere seit Jahren in Betrieb: die laufen und laufen und laufen....
gibts ab ca €50

und wenns 11n sein soll, dann vielleicht den WRT150N , da gibts aber noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen...

gruss, o.s.t.

(und nein, ich bin nicht der Herstellerfirma nahestehend)


----------



## godi (30 März 2008)

Danke.

Ja der dürfte wirklich in Ordnung sein. 
Den Vorschlag hat mir mein Bruder auch schon gemacht weil ein Freund von ihm hat den auch mit der "Erweiterten Software". 
Ist der dann recht kompliziert bei der Konfiguration? 
(Bin kein Router Spezialist  )

Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich dankbar... 

godi


----------



## o.s.t. (31 März 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Ist der dann recht kompliziert bei der Konfiguration?
> (Bin kein Router Spezialist  )


wenn du nur die Basisfunktionen wie bei deinem D-Link benötigst: Nein




godi schrieb:


> Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich dankbar...


wozu? 

o.s.t.


----------



## thomass5 (31 März 2008)

Hallo,
hab auch den WRT54GL am laufen mit Firmware:  // DD-WRT v24 RC-6 (01/02/08 std.
Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
Irgendwelche Sondereigenschaften wünscht man sich immer, und wenn man im vorhinein vieles sich überlegt, ist man bei der Auswahlt besser drann.
Was sollte der Neue denn unbedingt können außer W-Lan Router zu sein?
Thomas


----------



## godi (31 März 2008)

Ja er braucht nur ein braver Wlan Router zu sein! 

Einen Wan Anschluss sollte er haben 4Lan Anschlüsse, Wireless Lan, Firewall...
Alles nur Standardsachen...

Aber ich glaube ich habe mich schon für den Linksys WRT150N entschieden.

godi


----------



## o.s.t. (31 März 2008)

godi schrieb:


> ...Aber ich glaube ich habe mich schon für den Linksys WRT150N entschieden...


...da wäre ich aber sehr an einem Erfahrungsbericht interressiert! Auch bezüglich Sendeleistung/Signalstärke und Speed am Client im Vergleich zum jetzigen D-Link 

o.s.t.


----------



## maxi (4 April 2008)

Ich habe die neue Fritz Box.
Die Einstellungen sind super easy und Menueerklärend.
Später einfach den Wlanstecker 5 Sekunden rein stecken und ihn dann in den PC stecken.


----------



## drfunfrock (9 April 2008)

Für mich ist ein FLI4L-Router das A & O . Vor allem das QOS ist einfach einzustellen und man bekommt eine sehr gute Firewall inkl.


----------



## godi (9 April 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir jetzt den WRT160N von Linksys zugelegt.
Habe ihn aber erst seit 3 Tagen wirklich in Einsatz und bis jetzt bin ich voll zufrieden.
Die Parametrierung hat ein wenig gereizt war aber im Prinzip kein Problem. Er braucht nur Ewigkeiten bis er sich mit dem Modem/Internet verbindet.
Aber solche Probleme wie beim D-Link das die Verbindung einfach abbricht habe ich bis jetzt bei dem noch nicht gehabt.

godi


----------

